# Seth Roberts purchases MindandMuscle.net



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Seth Roberts purchases MindandMuscle.net by Anthony Roberts If you???re a regular reader of Muscular Development, you???ll recognize the name Seth Roberts (which isn???t actually his real name). He???s the author of a book called Anabolic Pharmacology, which is (I believe) either self-published or published by his employer, LG Sciences. Unfortunately, as it is not available [...]

*Read More...*


----------

